# Sticky  SCAPE: Members tell us your name!



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...at least one other group has agreed to put a person's first name in their signature. I think that's just the friendly thing to do.

So...how about putting your name in your sig as well as posting it here?

Hello. My name is Mike. I've been addicted for at least 2 years now...


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

hmmm...I bet no one can figure out my name.  Anyways, good idea.

Hi... I'm Jeff and I started planted tanks about a year ago. I started keeping fish two years ago.


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

hi i'm brandon

first planted tank 8 years ago (old uniquaria yahoogroup member)
first reef tank 4 years ago (nano-reef.com moderator 3 years)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

See below


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Tony as well. Been doing tanks for a while now (10+).


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

William, and I have been into plants since october and I have had fish for a little over a year and a half.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm Ben 

Had a 25T for about 5 years...experimented with different plants...
Got small Anubias from original that can't be killed! LOL Tried a variety of different plants and some work, others don't. Only so much you can do with a Low light Eclipse hood.

Now I got me a 55 Gal South American with lots of light! Plants growing like crazy and getting ready to start injecting CO2. It's a learning curve but I'll manage!

BTW, I may have some Bolivian Rams available if I can ever get them to pair off and spawn!


eace:

-Ben


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

see beloww


----------



## czado (May 26, 2005)

Joe. I've been in the hobby since Nov '04.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Jon here. Got started last august when friend gave me his 10 gal. Started planting about a month ago. Working on a 20 gal long right now.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

My name is Jason and I've been in the hobby for *starts counting*....2 years now . I haven't actually started a real planted tank yet, just a tank with lots of plants in it


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm Lu. Been in various segments of aquaria since I was a kid. Started with goldfish, progressed to carnivores (arowana, oscars etc.), then an initial run in with a planted tank w/ diy co2, after that saltwater fish and inverts. Right now, I have 40g saltwater tank with various soft corals, inverts and fish, a 160g outdoor pre-formed pond with goldfish and plants (the koi became raccoon supper), and my new 2 month old 100g planted tank.

My handle shrimpy1 came from saltwater cleaner shrimps. To my surprise, shrimps have become such a big thing in fw planted tanks.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great responses! I was just making a play on any of the anonymous groups with my intro, but it's nice to hear some of your backgrounds in case you were like me and didn't ever do an intro when you joined the site


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Signature edited :typing:


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm Andrew.
I started about two years ago with 2 full grown mollies and a couple of guppies in a 1 gallon tank.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Im Kurtis....I started getting serious about my tanks about a year ago but I had a few tanks before with some oscars, jack dempseys, electric yellows and various others....I started with a planted tank about 7 months ago and fell deep for it.....


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I just joined, I'm Cassie, obivously, and I've kept aquariums (started with goldfish that I still have) for around 5 years. I've had plants for around 6 months and still have a lot to learn!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, Cassie!!! Great to have you here!


----------



## bblumberg (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm Bruce. I joined a couple of months ago but been keeping aquariums since I was a kid. We have various tanks including separate ones for discus, angelfish, small tetras and a nano reef.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Feb 26, 2006)

Hiya! I'm Christin. I too am addicted. Thought I would join a group who also suffer from this affliction. As they say....the more the merrier!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, Christin! We'll see if we can't get something in SD at some point


----------



## acbaldwin (Nov 3, 2005)

Cassie, are you on SDReefs as well?


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

no, I'm not. I only have FW setups...as of now, SW are too expensive and too time consuming!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi im Cooper, i have 1 year experiance of fish keeping and this is my first time to attemp planted tank, i almost study everything for 3 months Co2, Lightning, Substrate, Water Chemistry and Fertilizer. And ready to have some planted tanks, thanks for all those people who help me, and thanks for all the plant donation i really appreciate it.

www.aquaticplantcentral.com
www.plantedtank.net

The best Forum for Planted tank
And Hi! to all SCAPE member


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

hi.My name is cesar mora,i been in the hobby(addiction)since i was 6 years old that is almost 20 years of experince i started with godeids,poecilids,swordtails and turtles,wich i cach myself in mexico.
i used to have reef thanks full with beatifull sps but too expensive for me rigt now,i have breed discus,apistos,gudgeons,and also venemous snakes.

cesar mora.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Cesar ... glad you found APC! How are the HC & Cherry Shrimp working for you?


----------



## mora (Aug 16, 2005)

hi,jonh the hc is doing great but 3 of the shrimp died i think that the water of my tanks is too soft for them, but i set up a new tank with tap water just for them hopping that they breed.

cesar mora.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I'll comment on the cherries I got from you, John... They're doing great! At least two, if not three or four of the females are carrying eggs! I'm so excited! How long to they typically carry the eggs?


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

In conjunction with Cassie's question... I bought a few ghost shrimp about a year ago and thought they all were eaten. I have recently, however, found a minimum of 3 of them. Two were carrying eggs and one of them seems to have turned red. Kind of confused on the red one. 

Guess the question I wanted to ask is weather the eggs have a chance in a community tank. I am now gathering equipment to make a 10g shrimp tank. These 3 shrimp may be the first occupants.

Hope this ain't to far off topic,
dale


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

well, to continue on the off topicness...we threw in some ghost shrimp in my mom's old tank which had angles, knowing they'd most likely be a yummy treat for them and they soon vanished, only to periodically re-appear and then disappear again. The tank was only moderatly planted too. I have ghost shrimp in my 29g community with yoyo loaches, cories, tetras, and dwarf gouramis (formerly powder blue, now honey) and they do fine. Alone in a tank, I've had ghosts breed and usually I'll get between 3-6 who make it to adulthood from each batch, but it's not really worthwhile to breed them, since you can get them 10 or 12 for $1... and they are useless algea eaters. If you really want to try shrimp in your community tank, I've heard it's a good idea to set up a shrimp tank and then just move the adults over to the community tank and don't expect the babies to make it, although there are always the few that surprise you! =) 

As for the redness a few of my ghosts have red spots on their tails or antenas, but never actually turned red all over...

I hope that's at least a bit helpful!


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I found it helpfull. thanks. I wont be trying to breed these shrimp. However, if they do so much the better.

dale


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK...there are nearly 50 folks in the SCAPE group. 31 posts in this thread means a lot of folks are being shy. Let us know your name!!!

And make sure you've added yourself to Frappr!


----------



## alexuci (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm alex, just started this month


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

alexuci said:


> I'm alex, just started this month


Welcome! Where are you from? Shall we assume you go to UCI? =)


----------



## Japple (Oct 28, 2006)

*Hello All*

Howdy folks.

Well, I'm a science teacher in Long Beach, and I'm setting up my first(sort of) plant tank.

My fishy resume.....

Hahaha. I spent 2 years in high school working in the Petsmart Fish department. When I was working there I tried one plant tank, but was surprised when all of the Tetra soil that I bought washed away. lmao. (don't worry...super employee discount).

So now I have come around full circle, and decided to set up a 50g plant tank in my science classroom. Needless to say, this will have to be as DIY and budget friendly as possible. Anyone have any plant clippings/plants they want to donate to the youth of Long Beach? =)

So I've had a great time researching my new set up, and can't wait for the first Scape RL meating.

Greetings,
Jon


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey I am a youth of Long Beach. 

Where do you teach? It seems we wont have a meeting soon but I am sure some one can help you out with some clippings. I wish I had a science teacher with this much interest in planted aquariums. One of my teachers has a goldfish in a 10g thats about it.


----------



## feistyfish (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi I'm Alan. I'm a student at UCSD in san diego. Started my first tank last August.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome, Alan!


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Hey every one*

My name is John Pirrone, all my friends call me Pepperonihead! I have been into planted tanks for aproximately eight years or more, can't remember! I have had fish tanks since I was a little guy. My tank now is a 72 gallon bow front with tons of plants, rainbows, some Apistos, some endlers, Congos, neons, etc. I am addicted and need to go to Plantaholics anonymous!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey, John! I'm right there with you. If my wife would let me I'd have more than 3 tanks set up!


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi, just found this thread. I'm Danny, used to keep cichlid and SW tanks years ago, now interested in planted tanks and FW shrimps!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks, Danny! I won't be there, but I hope you can make it to the meeting this weekend!


----------



## Torin (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi my name is Torin, and I've been into planted tanks since junior high school. I'm setting up a 29 gallon at the moment. It was previously a community fish tank.


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

My name is Jon and I have been into tanks for 20 years. Pond plants for 10 and aquarium plants for 4.


----------



## Outsane (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi name is Lee just staring my first planted tank.. 29 gal eclipse 3 with a 405 fluval


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

What up Scape!

Hi the names Joseph.. Fish keeping for 11 years, Got a bit experience in Planted tanks, but this year looking to take it to the next level!


----------



## hrishi (Aug 31, 2012)

I am Hrishi from Pune, India. I'm a grad student living in Irvine. Just starting out with a 15g tank, though I've kept fishes for a long time. Hoping to get SoCal specific info in this section.


----------



## pjb9166 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all I'm Paul from USA Connecticut. I've been doing tanks on and off for 30 years. This year i started a planted tank in January. I've always done the salt water / reef tanks. Decided to learn something new.









Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi Paul, I'm Karen, and I'm in eastern MA, so not TOO far from you!


----------

